# Need help with Roadside Chicken



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 5, 2007)

I am making RSC tomorrow.  I have 120 thighs to do.  How much RSC sauce should I make up?  HELP


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I am making RSC tomorrow.  I have 120 thighs to do.  How much RSC sauce should I make up?  HELP



Bill I'd say make at least 10x the recipe. I normally at least double for a family pack of chicken. 

The party guests are certainly in for a treat, not much is better than the RSC!!!!  MMmmmmmm!


----------



## cleglue (May 5, 2007)

I probably should know but I don't so what is Roadside chicken?  Also what is in the sauce?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I probably should know but I don't so what is Roadside chicken?  Also what is in the sauce?



*HERE* ya go Craig!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Larry.  I have heard a lot of good stuff about this RSC so I thought I would give it a try.  10x sounds right.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2007)

Bill, if it's not too late, I cut back on the oil in the recipe (sorry Bryan!)
but I'm a big vinegar fan.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 6, 2007)

This is a great recipe.  I wish I had made it last night.  

Larry,
When you use to do these in the wsm, did you take the pan out ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 6, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> This is a great recipe.  I wish I had made it last night.
> 
> Larry,
> When you use to do these in the wsm, did you take the pan out ?



Yes Cliff!  One more thing that I would suggest is to use lump for this particular cook.  Why?  Cause you should baste the chicken very often, and to keep the flare ups down you need to put the lid on.  With Kingsford you get alot of ash on the chicken, with lump you won't.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2007)

good point Wolfeman.  You're not so dumb as you look.


----------



## Diva Q (May 6, 2007)

I may have to try this today. Sounds yummy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 6, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I may have to try this today. Sounds yummy.



It is excellent!!  Just don't leave your meat in the marinade too long or it will really break down the meat structure and give you mushy meat.  This marinade is good on pork (country ribs, chops and ribs) as well.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 6, 2007)

Well, I made 8x the recipie for 120 pieces of chicken.  Got it all in a 5gl bucket with ice around it in the cooler.  Been merinating for about 2 hours now.  Got Petunia warming up.  Figure I will keep her at 350 with some apple wood.  I know this recipie calls for a grill but I just love the smoke flavor.  I'll post some pics as we go along.


----------



## wittdog (May 6, 2007)

Go Bill Go


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2007)

hurry up wit da pics!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 6, 2007)

Petunia is full and HAPPY.


----------



## Diva Q (May 6, 2007)

that looks awesome!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2007)

I'll be right up.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 6, 2007)

Okay, things started moving real fast at the end and I almost ran out of time.  Here is a pic of the finished chicken.  These were a little darker than the rest.  I must admit, this is some of the best chicken.  Works real well for these catering jobs.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 6, 2007)

That looks good man.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 6, 2007)

Excellent job Bill!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 6, 2007)

Looks great....first time I did RSC I used white vinegar (as the recipe called for) then I complained about it being too vinegar-y and was (ridiculed by l.w. even though the recipe suggested white vinegar)   suggested to use Apple Cider Vinegar......just an FYI for those wanting to do the RSC for the first time


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Looks great....first time I did RSC I used white vinegar (as the recipe called for) then I complained about it being too vinegar-y and was (ridiculed by l.w. even though the recipe suggested white vinegar)   suggested to use Apple Cider Vinegar......just an FYI for those wanting to do the RSC for the first time


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 7, 2007)

Looks awesome Bill. RSC is simply the best!


----------



## wittdog (May 7, 2007)

That's a lot of chicken nice job.


----------



## Griff (May 8, 2007)

Great looking chicken Bill. RSC is one of our favorites here.


----------

